# Festool Dust Extractor



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Seen one of these online and thought that it would be the ticket for sanding with the RO sander. 

I like the automatic turn on option. 

I was wondering if anyone had used one and could comment on it. 

http://m.rockler.com/m/http/woodwor...=ojsqd2kqShOlT98bAabLrC0cKGOjv28CLf-DtLWzAaE=

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

They are great, I have had one for 5 years with not one issue.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you use it just for sanding or other things too?

How often do you need to change the filter?

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Look at recent thread in Power Tools forum*

This thread discusses the selection of Festool or Fein dust collectors.

Both are good units and have the auto-on feature with whatever machine is plugged into the dust collector.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/fein-festool-40077/


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you, that was the info I needed!!!

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 13, 2012)

*Festool Dust Extraction*

This is the one of the best tools I have purchased. You won't be sorry if you purchase it. I use it everyday and am amazed at the job it does. Also, I love how you can plug in your tool and when you start the tool it also turns on the dust collector.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I am going to look into both real shortly.

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we ended up buying into the fein units with 1 micron filters, and dust deputy's to capture the bulk first hopefully saving on filter replacement. The largest problem we had was finding lightweight hoses to use for the ro sanders. fein sales lady said the (typical) 1 1/4" hose will work fine - but we don't want that kind of stiffness on the sander to impede sander movement. we found ones from oneida/dust deputy. will post later afer we get them up and running. post back with what you decided.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahhh, good call on the hose, I never thought about that. 

I have not decided what to get yet, but I think that I am going to buy a 20" planer first

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------

